# Und noch ein Neuer!



## Berniboy (15. Apr. 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Auch ich möchte mich als Neuling natürlich erstmal vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Bernd und ich wohne in OWL, bin Angestellter im öffentlichen Dienst, verheiratet, keine Kinder. Hobbys + Interessen sind sehr vielfältig, aber seit letztem Jahr stehen Garten und Teich an erster Stelle!

Tja, und die Entstehung unseres Teiches ist so eine Geschichte für sich!  

Vor 3 Jahren erstanden wir ein älteres Haus in Hanglage, das wir natürlich erstmal innen renoviert haben. Da es im Garten kaum eine ebene Fläche gab, entschlossen wir uns, einen Teil des Grundstückes zu begradigen. Und so ging es im Mai 2006 los. 2 Wochen vor Baubeginn meldete meine Frau den Wunsch eines kleinen Fertigteiches an und ich erklärte mich, mit einem Lächeln, einverstanden, ".....aber dann mit einem kleinen Bachlauf"

Nachdem ich ihr 2 Tage später diverse Zeitschriften und Bücher mitbrachte, wurde aus der Plastikschüssel ein Folienteich, erst 10-12, zuletzt dann 
ca. 25qm groß!! Also, Planung geändert und Material geordert!

Es wurden ca. 120qm Erdreich verschoben und ca.60t Steine + reichlich Beton verarbeitet. Dann kamen Teich und Bachlauf dran, und nachdem die Helfer abgezogen waren, fragten meine Frau und ich uns, wie wir dem Ganzen nun etwas Grün verpassen können.  
Es wurde im und um den Teich gepflanzt und Rasen gesät, nur leider hatten die Wetterfrösche nicht den besten Riecher, denn der Rasen wurde einen Tag später von einem Wokenbruch förmlich weggespült.  
Ich hoffe, das der Rasen sich dieses Jahr mehr Mühe gibt. 

Inzwischen ist der Teich schon reichlich mit Leben gefüllt, das meiste hat sich von alleine angesiedelt und in Kürze bekommen wir noch ein paar Fische.
Der Teich ist wirklich entspannend und auch spannend, unseren Fernseher können wir wohl bald verkaufen!  

Ich hoffe, das ich hier im Forum Antworten auf meine Fragen finde, denn die Fachleute und die Fachliteratur verwirren mich zunehmend, weil es doch sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt! 

So, das wär`s für`s erste, das Wetter ist supi, der Garten ruft!

Gruß, Bernd


----------



## ThomasK. (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer!*

*Moin und ein herzliches Wilkommen hier bei uns!*

Zeig uns doch mal Bilder!!! 

MfG Thomas


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer!*

Hi Bernd,


*Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!!!!!!*


Und wie Thomas sochn sagte, Bilder sind immer gut und wichtich...........


----------



## Berniboy (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer!*

Das mit den Bildern werde ich in kürze "versuchen", bin nicht so der Grübelkastenspezi und sitze auch eher selten davor!


----------



## Thomas_H (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer!*

Ja Bernd,

wir wollen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sehn  

Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Berniboy (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer!*

wer kann mir bitte mal erklären, wie ich hier ein foto reinkriege? bin doch ein pc-dummchen!


----------



## Dr.J (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer!*

Hallo Berniboy,

erstmal HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN hier bei uns.  

Eine Anleitung zum Bildereinfügen findest du hier.

Viel Spass hier.


----------



## Berniboy (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer!*

so, mal sehen ob`s klappt mit den bildern...., jo, nach einigen versuchen hat`s geklappt!

vorher

 

heute

 

 

 

 

wir wollen erstmal sehen, wie die pflanzen sich entwickeln, dann wird sicher wieder rausgerissen und neu gepflanzt.... sind halt neulinge in sachen garten!
über vorschläge sind wir immer dankbar! bloß nicht zuviel auf einmal!  
gruß

bernd


----------



## guenter (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer!*

hallo berniboy,

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum! wirst hier freude haben.

sieht sehr schön aus. aber kein baum um den teich? volle kanne sonne.


----------



## gabi (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer!*

Hi Bernd,

sieht toll aus. Jetzt muss das Ganze nur noch mit der Umgebung verwachsen. Dafür brauchst du jede Menge Teichpflanzen. Also zuviel gibts da eigentlich nicht. Hast du jemanden mit eigenem Teich in der Nähe der dir ein paar Ableger abgeben kann? Damit hab ich noch immer die Besten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Bin auf die weitere Entwickling gespannt.


----------



## Berniboy (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer!*

@guenter, der teich ist erst mitte letzten jahres entstanden, bäume gab`s vorher schon nicht, aber wir haben schon einiges am wachsen. außerdem sagte uns ein fachmann, dass seerosen (die haben wir, und es kommen noch welche dazu) und genügend sauerstoffzufuhr ausreichen. 
ich habe wohl gelesen, dass auch schatten ganz gut für einen teich wäre, aber das dauert halt noch. das ist halt das komplizierte für mich, jeder (auch fachleute) sagt was anderes!

@gabi, wir haben letztes jahr schon sehr viel in den teich gepflanzt, ein paar kommen in kürze noch dazu. auch aus einem anderen teich haben wir einiges bekommen und es verbreitet sich schon sehr stark. auf den fotos kann man nicht alles so gut erkennen, aber in nächster zeit werde ich mal wieder fotos reinstellen. der teichrand sieht im moment sehr kahl aus, weil ich die steine zum großen teil weggeräumt hatte, um das gras heraus zu holen und letzte woche dann endlich meine mähkante fertig bekam. ähem, meine frau hielt sowas bei der planung nicht für notwendig.... 
um den teich herum haben wir unmengen an pflanzen gesetzt, und auch die müssen erstmal größer werden, damit wir sehen, wo noch was fehlt. mir wurde gesagt, dass viele ihre gärten zu voll und zu eng bepflanzen, und sie schnell wieder ausdünnen müssen. wir lassen uns zeit und schauen mal.

gruß

bernd


----------



## Berniboy (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer!*

Moin liebe Teichfreunde, 

hier ein kleiner Zustandsbericht über unseren Teich und seine Umgebung!
14 Monate nach der ersten Füllung und dem setzen von vielen Pflanzen sieht`s schon ganz anders aus. Allerdings sind auch schon einige Änderungspläne entstanden......

 

Das ist ein Foto vom Juli 07, der Schlauch markiert den Wunsch einer Teichvergrößerung. Die Aktion muß aber noch warten bis die Finanzministerin ihre Zustimmung gibt!  
Da wir immer noch das Schaumproblem durch den Bachlauf haben, plane ich zunächst eine Änderung des Bachlaufs! Ich werde die Fließgeschwindigkeit herabsetzen und Staubecken anlegen, damit dort Pflanzen gesetzt werden können. Mal sehen, ob es bis zum Frühjahr klappt! 

 

Die Pflanzen wachsen nicht alle so wie wir es uns vorgestellt haben, so ist von der Hecke (vor dem Maschandrahtzaun) noch nicht viel zu sehen.

 

Ansonsten hat meine Frau ein Händchen für die Pflanzenzusammenstellung, mir gefällt`s schon sehr gut!

    

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## wp-3d (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer!*

Hallo Bernd
Ihr habt euch ein schönes Biotop angelegt  
Bei Neuanpflanzung sind einige Pflanzen anfangs Bockig und lassen sich bis zu 3 Jahre Zeit.
In welchem Ort wohnst du ?  32... ist ja auch meine Heimat.
Bei Interesse können wir uns ja einmal an einem Wochenende zu einem Erfahrungsaustausch treffen. Bist herzlich eingeladen !!!

Grüße aus dem Extertal  
Werner


----------



## Udo_Hendrian (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer!*

Hallo Bernd,
erstmal RESPEKT- sieht echt gut aus!
Toll, was Du aus diesem Hanggrundstück gemacht hast- so ein Teich zeigt eben die  Individualisten....
LG aus dem Weserbergland
Die Hendrians


----------



## Berniboy (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer!*

Hallo, 

freut mich, dass es euch gefällt. leider bin ich manchmal etwas ungeduldig, weil es nur langsam weiter geht, aber da unser Haus älter ist, werkeln wir meistens an mehreren Baustellen gleichzeitig. Außerdem braucht man zwischendurch auch mal ne Auszeit. Vor kurzem haben wir erstmal den unteren Gartenbereich beabeitet, Brunnenringe gesetzt (wir haben viel Oberflächenwasser) und alles abgezogen, damit der Rasenmäher dort zum Einsatz kommen kann. Würde uns die Lottofee mal etwas zuschustern, so könnte dort ein Schwimmteich und eine Blockhaussauna entstehen. ...Träume muß man ja haben!  
Platz haben wir ja genug!

 

Ich werde später mal über die Fortschritte berichten.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## jochen (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Und noch ein Neuer!*

Hallo Bernd,

sehr schöne Anlage habt ihr da gebaut.... 

tja, wir wohnen auch nicht gerade auf den Flachland, und kann nur bestätigen was für Arbeit es macht ein Hanggrundstück zu gestalden,

wenn es dann aber fertig ist, wirkt es für uns zumindest um so schöner,
dauert aber bei mir noch sehr lange...


----------

